# Is DGI Dieing?



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Seems there haven't been a lot of posts lately. I love reading stuff here. Maybe it's just because a lot of things are winding down this time of year, so not much to talk about. Just breeding goats.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I have noticed the same thing! I really hope it isn't dying! I really enjoy reading the posts as well even if I don't have anything to say! Hope it's just the time of the year


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't really have many things goat related going on right now. I am sure things will perk up as kids start being born etc...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Just a busy time of year for me. And maybe no news is good news, if everyone's enjoying healthy herds?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Personally, I do think it is dieing. Very sad.


----------



## donna (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Personally, I do think it is dieing. Very sad.


I agree with Cindy. I, too, believe it is dieing.......:sniffle


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think it's dying, I just believe that the goat "body of knowledge" is growing and being posted in numerous locales. There are less posts as forum search engines are used to get questions answered. This, accompanied with lower goat activity this time of year is also a contributor. I'm sure the activity will pick up right about the time goats have the most challenges. (kidding, kids, etc)

Don


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

It seems to be dying to me too. It is hard to search for things. It is very limiting in searching. It will show pages with the words you put in for search and lists every post separately instead of topics. Also, when you do find something it won't let you keep readin on a subject past a certain number of pages. I have a hard time looking for info and find myself going elsewhere to search. Wish it were easier here and like it used to be.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Greylady, use google to search the site, it works much better. Just type in: "search terms" site:www.dairygoatinfo.com


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm just on facebook a lot more these days...


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Fall is always a down time for me when I wonder if I should just get out of goats, lol. I dry them up and take a break and get excited about them again when kidding starts up.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Very busy here and not much time -- lucky to browse the posts


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

There seems to be a *body of knowledge* missing. No back-up. 90% of answers to questions are wrong and nobody to correct them and give the correct answer. And when they do... no back-up. I used to say to many new goat people that I referred here that even though I'll help and try to answer questions in many *places*, that this is the ONLY place that I would ask a question. Right now.... I wouldn't ask how to trim my goats hooves here.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well, what is missing is Vicki. I've had goats 7 years, not 27. I can tell people what I've been taught here and what I know has made a huge impact in my herd health and breeding program. But if someone comes around and says, "we'll I've had goats for 20 years and do the opposite" what can I say? I guess I can go digging for the old threads. I don't see many animals in as good of health as mine, and it was a pretty rapid change after learning from folks on here (and also moving to place where the hay is so wonderful). Right now there's a conversation on Facebook - don't feed bucks alfalfa. Come on people, it's been out there quite awhile now the information about Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. I don't know how Vicki kept it up so long. I'll tell people what I know if they ask, but I'm not going to argue with people. I'm too busy. So if we don't have a watchdog, then I guess folks will just have to think hard about who they are going to listen to.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't post as much, but we had some changes for our family. Good changes, but it means I have less free time. So now we are homeschooling and it's down time trying to get things done before it gets too cold. I'm excited for spring, although I know I'm going to have a lot more work to do, because I plan on retaining more kids.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

This time of year computer time is reduced. Start of a new homeschooling year, breeding, finishing up any gardening/canning, any butchering that needs to be done, and getting the homestead ready for the winter. As the holidays come closer and bellies start to grow things get a little more exciting.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Also the search engine doesn't seem to be working and that in itself is a major pain in the butt.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Sherrie, use google to search the site, it works much better. Just type in: "search terms" site:www.dairygoatinfo.com


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

swgoats said:


> Well, what is missing is Vicki.  I've had goats 7 years, not 27. I can tell people what I've been taught here and what I know has made a huge impact in my herd health and breeding program. But if someone comes around and says, "we'll I've had goats for 20 years and do the opposite" what can I say? I guess I can go digging for the old threads. I don't see many animals in as good of health as mine, and it was a pretty rapid change after learning from folks on here (and also moving to place where the hay is so wonderful). Right now there's a conversation on Facebook - don't feed bucks alfalfa. Come on people, it's been out there quite awhile now the information about Calcium to Phosphorus ratio. I don't know how Vicki kept it up so long. I'll tell people what I know if they ask, but I'm not going to argue with people. I'm too busy. So if we don't have a watchdog, then I guess folks will just have to think hard about who they are going to listen to.


We also seem to be missing Lee and some others who I can't think of right now...


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it is fine though. I looked through the topics on the first page and I didn't find that it was terribly chatty or anything. I am not seeing that much incorrect information, either (90%???). Forums are always full of differing view points from different people and areas of the country. There is more than one way to raise goats successfully!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

It has never really been busy on this forum that I have seen, but there are TONS of stickies, and they are vast and wonderful sources of information, so maybe people don't need to post much because they can get the answers they need from googling a problem and a thread pops up, and it's of use to them?


----------



## DGI (Feb 20, 2013)

Are we dying? In short, no. We had a couple of the big posters leave, including the former Admin and owner. 

How do we prevent this? As their friends you can send them messages to come back, continue posting and be merry,send them messages on FaceBook. 

That will help reform the community.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

We're just venting.  Frustration, yanno. We're goat people... we don't do well with change and this is like being a Nubian and someone turned the milkstand around and sent in a new person to milk.  LOL

Yes, losing some of the experienced admins hurts. Alot of new people with questions, not alot of experience, not knowing who to turn to. It is difficult to search and find links to back up answers for them.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

hehe you spelled dying dieing.. 

ok ok I am easily amused by silly things

=p


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

informative said:


> hehe you spelled dying dieing..
> 
> ok ok I am easily amused by silly things
> 
> =p


LOL You got it backwards.  Should be: you spelled dieing (as) dying. 

Dieing (as in death)
Dying (as in to color)


----------



## Dee Kennerly (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry, but my Webster's New World Speller/Divider (which I have to use often to check my spelling) says - dying (as in death) and dyeing (as in color).


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I know I haven't been on here as often as I used to. I haven't been spending as much time on the computer as I used to. When I have been on over the past few months, alot of my time has been spent posting on Craigslist or the FB forum Goats and Goat Lovers trying to sell goats to downsize my herd. I do check the forum occasionally to see if I can be of help to posters. The questions I've checked out seem to have been adequately answered, so I felt no need to repeat what was already said. I have a management program that seems to be working for my goats, so I haven't had questions in a while.
I do think some of the activity on this forum used to be connected to Vicki and some folk's friendships with her. I know when Sara and Kaye broke off and started their own forum, I didn't see as many folks posting on that forum, though those women do have alot of knowledge, not only about goat health, but also breeding for show quality animals.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Austin said:


> Are we dying? In short, no. We had a couple of the big posters leave, including the former Admin and owner.
> 
> How do we prevent this? As their friends you can send them messages to come back, continue posting and be merry,send them messages on FaceBook.
> 
> That will help reform the community.


So, Vicki is gone??

And it is usually my pet peeve when people use words incorrectly, but I couldn't for the life of me think of what was the correct way to use "to die".

For example, does it bother anyone when people wonder whether they should wether their goats in this weather? Hehe, but swap some of those and insert "they're" or "there" for their. Oh well. It mostly bugs me when people REFUSE to be professional in their business, even if it's just them dang ol' boar goats they got out in that thar pasture. There was a gal on fb that insisted that she had a nice well bred herd (maybe even a bread heard) of BOAR goats, and after being corrected would still not spell it right. What kind of message does that send? If I am looking for a goat, I will probably keep looking if I find spelling/grammar errors because it makes people look like they don't know what they are doing or talking about (do they have goats or pigs?? Do they not even know the species?). Okay, time to hop off my silly soapbox.:soap


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL

I shoulda known better than to even touch *die* vs *dye*. It's like *lie*(not truth) vs ... ummm *lie*? ...*lay*? ... *laid*? ... *lye*? -- no--that's the soap stuff. LOL

Misspelled words that drive me nuts:
I need CONFIRMATION on my goat's CONFORMATION.
I heard her UTTER something bad about that goat's awful UDDER.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Even worse, utters...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh goodness on the spelling part, you all are funny  Analytical thinkers...geez :biggrin

I think those of us who are left to answer questions are very busy still or there really is nothing to post at this time. I have posted a time or so when I pop on to see how things are going. But generally the new folks with problems have already been answered. 

We have to post to keep our forum alive. We have to help new people. Yes Vicki is no longer here as Owner/Admin...does that mean our forum goes way side? NO. I am venting here too...We all have the knowledge and the research backed up on here. She built this forum for us and taught us how to use it. Now darn it, if you do not want this forum to die...then DON"T LET IT 

I think I would like to see more current research, even dairy cattle related since more research done on them are useful for goats. I do NOT have time with a 2 county 4-H program plus my normal life. If I find something I will add it though.

Tam


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Haha, my grandpa (and all the older people aorund here) used the wrong vowel sound for teats, if you know what I mean. I remember he kept using that word when we were helping him with a doe that had a problem and my older cousin, Travis, kept getting cracked up lol. Oh good times...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL, Ashley. My neighbor refers to the udder as "breasts".


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I come on here frequently but don't see much new. sigh. I think facebook is taking over everywhere. I would rather go to a forum than FB.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Facebook this Facebook that. urgh
Yes, I am sure it can be nice but I am noticing the same thing on email lists too. People not posting as much. Sucks.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Caprine Beings said:


> I think I would like to see more current research, even dairy cattle related since more research done on them are useful for goats. I do NOT have time with a 2 county 4-H program plus my normal life. If I find something I will add it though.
> 
> Tam


Funny you should say that, because I just posted an article, which was cow research yesterday.



Ashley said:


> Haha, my grandpa (and all the older people aorund here) used the wrong vowel sound for teats, if you know what I mean. I remember he kept using that word when we were helping him with a doe that had a problem and my older cousin, Travis, kept getting cracked up lol. Oh good times...


LOL. Oh my gosh, my father-in-law says that, and he's a vet, so it really irks me every time he says it. Plus, he is like the biggest grammar police person ever so it's very weird coming from him.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope that Facebook doesn't take over because I do not nor do I want a Facebook account!


----------



## Nuttynanny (May 22, 2013)

As a newbie, I have gain alot of information and this forum is a great resouce. I would hate to see it go; follow on FB, "I will pass." I visit often and say little, as I have little knowledge only owning goats for a little under a year. Busy with fall stuff, markets, breeding and all. Speaking of breeding, my AI gal just showed up.... got to run. Babies this spring yeppie!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Whether or not it dies - it isn't the same. And I am not just talking about Vicki and/or the other "old" experts.  The format has changed, searching is more difficult, topics rearranged, the ads are obnoxious, etc. It loads slow, bogs down my system. Thought about doing the supporting member routine to get rid of ads but am so not impressed by the logistics in general I am not sure I want to put money into it.

I totally get why Vicki sold but do not get why the new owners/administrators had to mess with a good thing? So, I lurk mostly, only bothering to even sign on when I need to. If that makes me part of the problem, I confess. :-( I will say I am SOOO very thankful to have found DGI back a few years ago and glean so much while it was vibrant and easy to use. That foundation will serve me and my goats well.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Lee has mentioned she is seasonal, with summer and probably fall and going into gift season, being busy with her business, pottery. I think Vicki has two soap shops and no doubt super busy right now. They may very well be around later this winter, some. 

I think members can turn off ads. I did it with the change over. I only see Theesfelds ad.

When I first started to research here it was frustrating and like learning a new language. This was pre new ownership. I haven't searched here much since the change, I'll have to check it out. I do know that there is a certain word that is misspelled and 18 threads will not show up when properly spelling this word. I did tell the new owner about it.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You can turn the ads off, but you have TO SIGN IN to do so  I turned them off and stay permanently signed in, so I never see any of them. I've been able to find things just fine, but I confess I don't do alot of searching. I use my iPad, and it really hasn't been much change for me. Maybe there were features in the old forum I never knew about. I remember how we used to tell people not to use the search on the old forum and just use google, cause it didn't work well...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually Angie, that's not true. The search feature worked very well on the old forum. But you had to click on the word Search at the top and not use the search box on the far right.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I never liked the search here. Before or now. It always frustrated me trying to find clear doseage and treatment protocol in an emergency, until I just started using google.

I don't understand why we don't have the 911 emergency thing anymore, although with the lack of activity its not great and I think those of us who have been around a while will contact someone privately with an issue to get quicker help anymore. But for someone new it could be very helpful. 

Perhaps we could have some volunteers for a list of people to contact directly for emergency help?
.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> Actually Angie, that's not true. The search feature worked very well on the old forum. But you had to click on the word Search at the top and not use the search box on the far right.


That's what I'm talking about. The search box was no good. Vicki said she had better luck using google.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I like the idea of phone numbers for folks to call in an emergency.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

It's not slow for me, nor do I have ads. I use adblock on Google chrome, so don't have issues with ads anywhere really.  I don't really like the search though either. What word was that, Laverne? I remember searching for something, and I had to misspell the word to find any threads...don't remember what it was, though.


----------

